# 'heavy metal' appreciation?



## Caveat (31 May 2007)

(prompted by a tangent on another thread)

My suggestion is, for all it's macho often sexist posturing, frequently ridiculous image, infantile lyrics and promotion of general bad behaviour and immaturity: 

_wasn't heavy metal bloody great fun?  _

Great entertainment gig-wise (always value for money), usually exciting, featuring usually great musicianship...basically like a big party.

I say 'wasn't' by the way because 'metal' doesn't really exist anymore does it? seems it's been decimated by sub categories almost to the point of extinction at this stage...

So, anyone have any fond memories of gigs or metal related tales or adventures they'd like to share?

(terrified that I'm alone on this one)


----------



## Cahir (31 May 2007)

It still is bloody great fun!!

Best gig ever was possibly Pantera in the SFX in the early 90s.


----------



## DrMoriarty (31 May 2007)

Not only was it great fun, it was clearly the sign of superior intelligence.


----------



## elefantfresh (1 Jun 2007)

NIN in the SFX in '94 i think it was - rock and roll! (can't fit into that t-shirt anymore).
Janes Addiction in a tiny pub in Bristol in '90 before they went big.
Anthrax in the NEC in Birmingham!
Slayer at the SFX round about '00 - total mayhem - ears ringing for days after.
Man, i love rock and roll.....
great thread!


----------



## Caveat (1 Jun 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> Not only was it great fun, it was clearly the sign of superior intelligence.


 
Yeah (sniff)...knew that...


----------



## elefantfresh (1 Jun 2007)

Tell my mother!


----------



## Caveat (1 Jun 2007)

I'd say Janes Addiction were gloriously sweaty & funky... 

Saw Slayer not long afer RIB came out - Top Hat in Dun Laoghaire?
Fantastic gig...jaysus there were a few...Kreator, Anthrax, Metallica

TBH, I would have to say best gig was Metallica as recently as last summer in RDS
(yes I'm still at it) must have played about 3 hours

and the centrepiece? Master of Puppets in it's entirety


----------



## elefantfresh (1 Jun 2007)

Didn't bother with Metallica - went off them after the black album and then all the napster hulabuloo. Master of puppets/ride the lightening/kill em all. 3 class albums! Bring back Cliff! "bass solo take one".
Top Hat - thats a while ago now - never got there. 
Kreator - betrayer i think was a tune of theirs or that could have be Annihilator. 
Saw Maiden at the point a few years ago - nostalgia trip - Bruce came out with huge Union Jack in the Trooper. Got some abuse for that. Dunno why he did it really. Wish i saw them in Long Beach - that would have been the gig to be at. "scream for me Long Beach!"


----------



## Cahir (1 Jun 2007)

I saw Kreator with Celtic Frost a few weeks ago and it was brilliant.  I wondered why I wasn't into Kreator growing up.

I've seen Slayer about 11 times and met them a few times.  I used to go to every gig but not anymore.  If it's a band I really like I'll go or else travel to see them.

Is anyone going to any of the festivals this year?


----------



## elefantfresh (1 Jun 2007)

I was in Stockport last summer to see the Subhumans - not metal i know, but good old fashioned socialist punk rock. 
Saw the line up for Glastonbury - tons and tons of stuff on but to be honest, i've not even heard of most of them. 
I'm getting old, sigh........


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 Jun 2007)

http://www.guitarshredshow.com/#home


----------



## Caveat (1 Jun 2007)

Cahir said:


> Is anyone going to any of the festivals this year?


 
...Ooh dunno about that.  Think I'm getting too old - back in the day all I needed was a sleeping bag & I was away - living off chips & beer.  Best thing was that you didn't have to make much of an effort for 'rock chicks'
Shave? better if you don't... Drunk? not as bad as you love!  

Donington was the mama of course - never made it.  Are there any metal related festivals in Ireland anyway?  Great thing about metal gigs was the kind of 'brethren' atmosphere - hardly ever any trouble

Kreator and Celtic Frost?? Never even noticed that...

What say you all about 'Nu Metal': rubbish or no?

Found out too late that Voivod played here last year - definitely catch them if they ever show up again.

& what's all this from DrMoriarty? Do we have a closet metalhead in our midst?


----------



## Betsy Og (1 Jun 2007)

More on the lighter side of Metal,

First gig was AC/DC in the Point, 1990 or thereabouts. Best concert I was ever at - maybe because was first one or maybe because of all the theatrics that went with the show.

Saw Guns 'N' Roses in Slane in '92, another good one but by god was it hot waiting for them to come out late. 

Fav band are Iron Maiden, have seen them 4 times in the last few years, the first being in Brixton, flew over because I'd wanted to see them for about 14 years or so and had missed them in Ireland. Still a great show, especially with the old line up back together & the last 3 albums werent bad.

Other than that a bit of Metallica - Fade to Black, One, For Whom the Bell Tolls etc. Not such a fan of the out & out "noise" tracks & for same reason never really got into Slayer (though I'm probably doing them a disservice by that comment  ). 

Anyone else harbouring a dream of learning to play the guitar?? I think I'm going to sign up for a beginners course in September - I'm obviously well over the hill for it but sure whatever makes one happy.......


----------



## Betsy Og (1 Jun 2007)

p.s.

[broken link removed]

you'll see on the above article that Maidens latest Donnington escapade is going out line on internet with highlights on Channel 4 on 16/6.


----------



## elefantfresh (1 Jun 2007)

Hi Betsy - i've been playing the guitar since i first heard number of the beast. Way before there was online lessons!! Used to listen to the record over and over trying to replicate the riffs. The library was a great place to get books as a beginner. I still jam with a couple of buddies now and again we play old maiden stuff and jimi of course. Its a very simple instrument to get your head around - Russ Shipton was one of the books i learned from all those years ago - he's very good. He'll have you playing yellow submarine before you can say whole lotta love!
Go for it!


----------



## Caveat (1 Jun 2007)

Betsy Og said:


> Anyone else harbouring a dream of learning to play the guitar?? I think I'm going to sign up for a beginners course in September - I'm obviously well over the hill for it but sure whatever makes one happy.......


 
_Please do learn_ - I've been playing for over twenty years.  If you are any way musical, and once you get over the sore fingers hurdle, you'll be surprised at how quickly you'll learn. Practice, is vital though.

Years of fun are ahead... 

BTW yes, Slayer are an acquired taste - try South of Heaven - with headphones - as a starter


----------



## elefantfresh (1 Jun 2007)

South of Heaven - one of the most wonderful rock and roll albums ever made. I listen to that at least once a month still. Behind the crooked cross - left ear to right ear intro - love it!
How about SOD - speak english or die - gotta love that too. I bought the 20th anniversay!!! cd a couple of months ago - i bought it when it came out back then too!
I'm going to be listening to fosseil FM soon!


----------



## Cahir (1 Jun 2007)

Caveat said:


> ...Ooh dunno about that.  Think I'm getting too old - back in the day all I needed was a sleeping bag & I was away - living off chips & beer.  Best thing was that you didn't have to make much of an effort for 'rock chicks'
> Shave? better if you don't... Drunk? not as bad as you love!
> 
> Donington was the mama of course - never made it.  Are there any metal related festivals in Ireland anyway?  Great thing about metal gigs was the kind of 'brethren' atmosphere - hardly ever any trouble
> ...



The Kreator and Celtic Frost gig wasn't in Ireland so you didn't miss it!

I went to Donington once and had a brilliant time.  It led the way for other festivals such as Wacken, With Full Force, Metalcamp, Graspop, Inferno etc.  It's almost cheaper to go to one of these than any 1 gig in Ireland!  

The only metal festivals I know of in Ireland are Day of Darkness and Whiplash.  Went to one of the DOD festivals years ago when it was indoors (and maybe had a different name).  I wouldn't go again after hearing the reports from last year - portaloos turned over, no food etc.

I've seen Maiden about 7 times now and I'll be seeing them again this year.

elefantfresh, I saw the SOD dvd a while ago, very funny!

If you want to play guitar but can't, check out guitar hero for the playstation.

Wouldn't be a fan of nu-metal but I'll tolerate it.


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 Jun 2007)

Caveat said:


> & what's all this from DrMoriarty? Do we have a closet metalhead in our midst?


Whaddya mean, closet?

Dr Möriarty


----------



## Caveat (1 Jun 2007)

Unfortunately Dr, can't view file (insufficient privileges?)

So obviously I'm now really intrigued...


----------



## elefantfresh (5 Jun 2007)

Cahir - what SOD video was it? Live in Japan?


----------



## Cahir (5 Jun 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Cahir - what SOD video was it? Live in Japan?



Speak English or LIVE


----------



## elefantfresh (5 Jun 2007)

You don't know what i want
you don't know what i need!


----------



## Caveat (6 Jun 2007)

SOD eh? That was 'sergeant D is coming and you're on his list' ?
Lovely and 'crunchy' if I remember

On 'Nu metal' I'd have to say no thanks.

I think some of it chugs and grinds along acceptably enough but I just think it's so _relentless. _To me, it has the intensity but not the drama, the aggression but not the atmosphere etc - even the likes of Slayer had some light and shade. 

I don't see any of the inclusive theatricality I would associate with 'old' metal - I detect a 'cooler than thou' standoffishness with these bands. maybe my own prejudices here, but i don't like the personalities involved either - I think there's a brattish/jock element there & I get the distinct impression that some of these guys would just as soon be cruising in their pimped up rides and intimidating local geeks as making music.

Is that very unfair?

Anyway, as long as we have old troopers like Maiden, AC/DC, even Queensryche, I won't complain


----------



## elefantfresh (6 Jun 2007)

Queensryche? NOOOOOOOOO! I hated them! I wonder would i still.
Sergeant D - you're right there. Crunchy as anything.

Good program on bbc2 last sat 9pm - history of music - they're doing it by eras and sat was punk - this sat coming is......you guessed it!
HEAVY METAL!


----------



## Caveat (6 Jun 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Good program on bbc2 last sat 9pm - history of music - they're doing it by eras and sat was punk - this sat coming is......you guessed it!
> HEAVY METAL!


 
Nice one - I'l look out for that.

Think Queensryche suffered a lot from bad timing - it was the height of thrash and suddenly these guys ponced in with their 'traditional' operatic vocals, concept albums and coiffeured look - but 'Operation Mindcrime' is excellent - well worth a reappraisal elefantfresh - not that heavy but melodically unusual/interesting etc

Go on - get it and let us know - _I dare you_ - probably get it for under €10


----------



## Cahir (6 Jun 2007)

I was never into Queensryche but I'd be willing to give them a go as I think I'm becoming more tolerant as I age   (Recently I've been listening to DIO - I would never have listened as a teenager!).


----------



## Caveat (6 Jun 2007)

Cahir said:


> DIO


 
...now that _is_ tolerance


----------



## elefantfresh (6 Jun 2007)

Cahir - same as that! I must be mellowing as i get older. Or maybe just not such a muso.

Caveat - tried a little Queensryche on you tube - not as bad as i remember but still not really up my street. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSD40nqnpH4
Needs to rock more.

Have you guys tried Slipknot? A lot of it is just noisy but a few of their tunes really really really do rock. 'Left behind' and 'people = ...' would be two tracks to get you going. I'm sure they're on you tube somewhere. Good videos too! I love the masks. Waaaaay cooler than Kiss.


----------



## MugsGame (6 Jun 2007)

> 'heavy metal' appreciation?



Am I the only one who thought of the gold thread rather than music when they saw this?


----------



## elefantfresh (6 Jun 2007)

You're defo in the wrong place MugsGame


----------



## MugsGame (6 Jun 2007)

I know, I don't appreciate heavy metal, and I don't think heavy metals will appreciate!


----------



## Caveat (6 Jun 2007)

Maybe I should start another music based but ambiguous thread: 'Rock Stagnation' anyone?


----------



## elefantfresh (6 Jun 2007)

Metallica could be in that one!


----------



## Caveat (6 Jun 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Metallica could be in that one!


 
Oooh controversial!  

Maybe I should take some of my own advice guys and try both Dio and Slipknot again - wasn't impressed first time round though.

Have kind of neglected metal in recent years for other guitar bands on the fringes  (e.g Queens of the Stone Age, Muse) so that's it Dio, Deep Purple and Rainbow are coming out tonight and Slipknot will be investigated!


----------



## Cahir (6 Jun 2007)

Caveat said:


> Oooh controversial!
> 
> Maybe I should take some of my own advice guys and try both Dio and Slipknot again - wasn't impressed first time round though.
> 
> Have kind of neglected metal in recent years for other guitar bands on the fringes  (e.g Queens of the Stone Age, Muse) so that's it Dio, Deep Purple and Rainbow are coming out tonight and Slipknot will be investigated!



I went to see Deep Purple in the Point a few years ago - I'm ashamed but I loved it!!  My other shameful secret is seeing Whitesnake not once but twice 

I've seen slipknot a couple of times at festivals but didn't really have any feelings about them either way.


----------



## elefantfresh (6 Jun 2007)

Muse - supurb - saw them in The Olympia 4-5 years ago. The lead guy is one talented musician. 
And i had Deep Purple on in the car yesterday on my way home from work!
'my woman from tokyooooo'
Nobody mentioned Rage Against The Machine yet.


----------



## Pique318 (6 Jun 2007)

or Megadeth !!!

Have to admit, I still haven't found a band to come close to the original Rock Gods.... Zeppelin !!!!! 4 utter geniuses in the one band...never to be repeated imo...


----------



## Cahir (6 Jun 2007)

Rage Against the Machine were a great live band!  Megadeth will always be one of my favourites.  Couldn't get a ticket for this years gig but I've seen them about 6 times already so I don't mind too much.

Sometimes I wish I was 16 again - paying about £15 for a concert ticket, going to Fibbers and getting hammered on two snakebites - ahh, the memories!


----------



## elefantfresh (6 Jun 2007)

Never saw Rage or Megadeth live.

Have you heard of those Led Zep cover girls Lez Zepplin - playing tomorrow night in town somewhere - Temple Bar i think. Lovely looking ladies playing lovely sounding rock songs. Thinking of heading along.


----------



## Caveat (6 Jun 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Never saw Rage or Megadeth live.
> 
> Have you heard of those Led Zep cover girls Lez Zepplin - playing tomorrow night in town somewhere - Temple Bar i think. Lovely looking ladies playing lovely sounding rock songs. Thinking of heading along.


 
It's all very well for you lucky Dublin based metallers...


----------



## elefantfresh (6 Jun 2007)

True enough - If i set off now i might make the 4 miles by tomorrow evening!


----------



## Leo (6 Jun 2007)

Caveat said:


> ...To me, it has the intensity but not the drama, the aggression but not the atmosphere etc - even the likes of Slayer had some light and shade.
> 
> I don't see any of the inclusive theatricality I would associate with 'old' metal...


 
You should try a little Tool!!! Take a look at some of the videos on Youtube.


----------



## elefantfresh (6 Jun 2007)

And Helmet! In the meantime.


----------



## Caveat (7 Jun 2007)

Leo said:


> You should try a little Tool!!! Take a look at some of the videos on Youtube.


 
yeah - heard some of their stuff and like it.  Is 'Lateralus' the one to go for (initially)?


----------



## Cahir (7 Jun 2007)

Caveat said:


> yeah - heard some of their stuff and like it.  Is 'Lateralus' the one to go for (initially)?



I would go for Aenima first.  I think it's better.


----------



## elefantfresh (7 Jun 2007)

Tool - Undertow is the album i'd go for - real crunchy, tight stuff. Very much like Helmet who i prefer way more - in the meantime is about as good as it gets.


----------



## elefantfresh (8 Jun 2007)

Was at the Lez last night - they were absolutley astounding. Not the biggest crowd ever but those there got into it in a big way. Some of the best musicianship i've seen in a long time.


----------



## Caveat (8 Jun 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Was at the Lez last night - they were absolutley astounding. Not the biggest crowd ever but those there got into it in a big way. Some of the best musicianship i've seen in a long time.


 
sounds good - did they follow the same format as Zep or was the singer also playing a bit of guitar? Interested as  I've always found that Zep tributes find it necessary to augment their sound - any unusual song choices?

And what about Black Sabbath? No mention yet!  That's where it _really _all started interms of truly heavy metal (sludgy heaving riffs, liberal use of that horror movie music staple: the ominous 'tritone') certainly the most influential of all metal bands and even one of the most influential _bands _period.

Will be checking out Tool and maybe Helmet this weekend - what about The Deftones?  I remember hearing White Pony and liking it but have heard that everything else isn't nearly as good


----------



## elefantfresh (8 Jun 2007)

Yeah, they were great - usual sort of format i guess. Guitarist had a couple of different ones - a les paul, an acoustic and some funny sort of semi electric. I couldnt make out what it was. Bass player had a mandolin also and a really cool keyboard with that old Zep sound. Hammond(ish)? Drummer was something special altogether - she was truly a master at her trade. And along with the bass it made for some rythm section.
Dont think there were any real surprises with the song selection. Opened up with immigrant song which rocked! Finished off with whole lotta love. In the middle they played everything you'd expect. Dazed and confused with the bow was class! No stairway which is kinda cool in a nerdy way. Still, i'd like to have heard it. 

Black Sabbath - war pigs on in the car couple of weeks back. Read a great book about them last year. How black was our sabbath - its by 2 of the road crew - a real insight! i'd highly recommend it.

I dont know the deftones - will try the 'tube' for a sample later.


----------



## Caveat (11 Jun 2007)

So guys

Anyone see 'The Seven Ages of Rock' then?

Thought it was alright - a bit disappointing to be honest.  Some never seen before footage (at least not by me) and Ozzy & Geezer are always fun  - I know they can't include everything in 1 hour ( and I believe the absence of Zeppelin is being addressed in a forthcoming 'stadium rock' edition) but...

_*Judas priest?  *_

*C'mon!! *Maybe I'm alone but I can't believe so much was devoted to these jokers.  If they were included purely on the arrival of the 'twin guitar melodic attack' thing, then why not Thin Lizzy who were much more influential, criticially acclaimed _and_ successful?

The title 'stadium rock' almost sends shivers down my spine but I'm hoping at least some wrongs will be righted!


----------



## daithi (11 Jun 2007)

I agree-Al oad of bona fide Metal bands were shamefully omitted..having a show about heavy metal and not including AC/DC is a bit like having a show about football and not mentioning Brazil!

d


----------



## elefantfresh (12 Jun 2007)

I'd wager that AC/DC will be on next sat in the arena/stadium rock episode. If not, the producers should be shot.
As for Judas Priest - ha! Give me a break.
Watched the last two shows (punk and metal) with the sister who wouldnt be a fan as such and she thought both episodes were very good and reasonably informative. 
Of course, with our superior knowledge its very easy to pick holes!!


----------



## Caveat (17 Jun 2007)

Who saw the stadium rock edition then?

Forgot all about it myself - I presume the likes of Bruce and U2 fall under 'stadium' but please tell me Zeppelin, AC/DC and others were included - if only for completion sake - as personally I'd regard the description 'stadium' as bordering on derogatory.

Was it any good anyway?


----------



## elefantfresh (18 Jun 2007)

I missed it too! Was on the beer. But saw an ad for it after last weeks episode. All i saw included was Zeppelin. Hopefully someone on here saw it.


----------



## Cahir (18 Jun 2007)

I meant to watch it but then forgot all about it.  At least the festival season is starting - yay!!


----------



## DrMoriarty (19 Jun 2007)

*Re: unable to open attachment*



Caveat said:


> Unfortunately Dr, can't view file (insufficient privileges?)
> 
> So obviously I'm now really intrigued...


Let me put you out of your misery, Caveat... 

                            [broken link removed]

Sorry about the attachments problem; didn't realise 'ordinary' posters couldn't see these!


----------



## Caveat (19 Jun 2007)

*Re: unable to open attachment*

Thanks Dr

My first glimpse then into the inner sanctum


----------



## DrMoriarty (19 Jun 2007)

*Re: unable to open attachment*

[broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed][broken link removed]

Feel the love... 

('tain't the Inner Sanctum, just http://imageshack.us...)


----------



## manukev (19 Jun 2007)

gotta tell you folks this all brings back mostly great memories of the headbanging and biking years.i spent a few years in london '85 to '90 best years ever,monsters of rock in donnington was my highlight ozzy,scorpions,motorhead,all my faves in one spot.would love to have seen thin lizzy.only two i want to see are ac/dc and metallica.have to say i cannot warm to this new rock or metal whatever it is but i suppose a lot of people didnt like 'heavy metal'either.gotta go and look at some old kerrang magazines now that im in the mood


----------



## elefantfresh (20 Jun 2007)

Metal Hammer!!


----------



## Caveat (20 Jun 2007)

*Re: unable to open attachment*



Caveat said:


> inner sanctum


 
...which, nerdily enough, is a track by Celtic Frost...


----------



## Cahir (20 Jun 2007)

*Re: unable to open attachment*



Caveat said:


> ...which, nerdily enough, is a track by Celtic Frost...



Who I'll be seeing again in 2 days time!


----------



## Caveat (20 Jun 2007)

*Re: unable to open attachment*



Cahir said:


> Who I'll be seeing again in 2 days time!


 
aaaarrrrggghhh!  *where??*


----------



## Cahir (20 Jun 2007)

*Re: unable to open attachment*



Caveat said:


> aaaarrrrggghhh!  *where??*



www.graspop.be

Weather's looking crappy though.


----------



## elefantfresh (20 Jun 2007)

Slayer!!!


----------



## Cahir (20 Jun 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Slayer!!!



They seem to play Graspop nearly every year!  Always good fun though.


----------



## elefantfresh (20 Jun 2007)

Man, i'd love to be going to decent gig....sigh


----------



## Cahir (20 Jun 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Man, i'd love to be going to decent gig....sigh



You could still go to Wacken or With Full Force.


----------



## elefantfresh (20 Jun 2007)

Now i feel really old - theres only a handfull of bands i know! Dropkicks i saw in the Village 3-4 years back. Love to see them again.


----------



## elefantfresh (25 Jun 2007)

Anybody catch The Who last night at Glastonbury? They can still rock! And Ringos boy on the drums. Makes me think i should get a ticket for Marley park.


----------



## Caveat (27 Jun 2007)

Anything else coming up that we should all know about?

I live in the middle of nowhere but would make the trip if something sounded good!


----------



## Pique318 (27 Jun 2007)

Caveat....yes there most certainly is !!!

My dreams for 15 years have been answered !
http://www.breakingnews.ie/entertainment/mhkfgbojmhcw/


----------



## Cahir (27 Jun 2007)

I'm still recovering from the weekend (and what an amazingly brilliant weekend it was!).

Ozzy is playing here next month but I wouldn't be bothered going.  Can't think of any other decent gigs coming up.


----------



## Caveat (27 Jun 2007)

Wanna try that link again Pique318? - doesn't work.

or was that deliberate to build up tension and expectation?


----------



## Cahir (27 Jun 2007)

Caveat said:


> Wanna try that link again Pique318? - doesn't work.
> 
> or was that deliberate to build up tension and expectation?



Copy and paste and it works.  London gig though.


----------



## Caveat (27 Jun 2007)

Yeah - just checked. In theory, it sounds great but I dunno...

Saw Page & Plant at the point - v.good but they had the luxury of extra musicians etc. Can't imagine Bob pelvic thrusting & orgasmically yelping around at this stage. But it would be a shame to miss it no matter where it is...

So what did your brilliant weekend involve then? a 'rockin' weekend or just a normal brilliant weekend?


----------



## Cahir (27 Jun 2007)

Caveat said:


> So what did your brilliant weekend involve then? a 'rockin' weekend or just a normal brilliant weekend?



Weekend at the above mentioned Graspop in Belgium.  Loads of bands, loads of alcohol and loads of bumper cars!

Ozzy wasn't great
Iron Maiden were good but they played too much off the new album.
Aerosmith only ok but I'd hoped to hear Last Child.
Type O Negative, Celtic Frost, Vader, Cynic - All brilliant


----------



## Caveat (2 Jul 2007)

Cahir said:


> bumper cars!


 
Sorry - yes you did mention Graspop

...gig sounds like it was pretty good. But what do you mean by bumper cars? Is this a euphemism or do you just mean regular bumper cars?


----------



## Cahir (3 Jul 2007)

Caveat said:


> Sorry - yes you did mention Graspop
> 
> ...gig sounds like it was pretty good. But what do you mean by bumper cars? Is this a euphemism or do you just mean regular bumper cars?



Regular bumper cars and they were free!  It was great fun, especially as they allowed head on collisions and drunk driving!


----------



## elefantfresh (3 Jul 2007)

What has metal come to....


----------



## Caveat (17 Jul 2007)

By the way

Not strictly 'metal', but I would urge anyone who has not already done so, to check out 'Nantucket Sleighride' by Mountain!

Mostly, it's a southern rock kind of thing (a bit dull generally) *but*, it unexpectedly does one of the most exciting 'things' you'll ever hear in rock - and it does it twice!!

(people of a certain vintage might associate this 'thing' with Sunday morning hungover channel hopping by the way  )


----------



## elefantfresh (18 Jul 2007)

I just checked out a live version on youtube - not sure what you're refering to there - is it the billy jean/stones thing?


----------



## Caveat (18 Jul 2007)

Don't know what you mean by the Billy Jean/Stones reference  

But what I'm talking about is the sudden speeding up/rock out bit.
(It was used as the theme tune to ITV's 'Weekend World' with Brian Walden on Sunday mornings - early to mid 80s)

- check the original studio version if you can as they maybe mess around
  with it live!


----------



## Caveat (27 Jul 2007)

Free & legit. album download available on www.supermetal.net 

Band is Monsterworks? Don't know them & haven't tried the download yet.
They are supposed to be quite melodic but with death metal vocals I think.


----------



## elefantfresh (30 Jul 2007)

Caveat, thats actually pretty good - loads of "big" production going on there. It's quite a mix up of styles going on - grungy, snappy guitar at times. Nephilim vocals mixed with high pitched screams. Its quite bizarre actually. I like it - going through my first listen at the moment. 
Theres even some Vai type guitar solos in spots too.
I like the story for each tune too - read along - a lot of effort went in here. Any ideas about them? Never heard of them before now.


----------



## Caveat (5 Dec 2007)

So I presume no-one managed to get any Led Zep tickets then?

Plenty of rumours though that the forthcoming gig will be far from their last...


----------



## Jock04 (5 Dec 2007)

No Zep tix for me, sadly. Despite great efforts.   

There's one rumour that they're going to tour with The Cure next year, but there's also talk that one of the Cure were at Zep rehearsals & said a few unkind words about their performance to a music paper, which has caused some grief!  I think a lot will depend on how the band percieve  & the public react to the O2 performance.

Still, I was lucky enough to see both Knebworth gigs in the mid 70's. Words can't describe how good both those days were.

Actually just found this thread, can't believe I missed it earlier - anyway, here's a quick run-through of some of the best metal/heavy rock bands I've seen over the years, in no real order:

Zeppelin - the ultimate rock band.
AC/DC - a few times, always great live
Sabbath - absolutely awesome in their heyday
Saxon - better live than on record
Krokus - always had a soft spot for them, not entirely sure why
Wishbone Ash - just brilliant
Uriah Heep - as above
Montrose - very powerful, some great songs
Hawkwind - excellent, especially live

Listen to caveat - seek out Mountain's Nantucket Sleighride!
caveat - Uriah Heep & Wishbone Ash await you!


----------



## Caveat (5 Dec 2007)

Jock04 said:


> There's one rumour that they're going to tour with The Cure next year


 
I actually heard it was _The Cult_ - which might make a bit more sense. 

Now it's_ Wishbone Ash_ eh? Jeez I've a lot of buying to do...


----------



## Jock04 (5 Dec 2007)

Nothing to a man of your means!   
And start with Argus.

Definetely was The Cure in the thing I read about the rehearsals, but let's face it- ifthey DO decide to tour, they could name their price for just about anyone to play support!


----------



## car (5 Dec 2007)

best gigs ever

ACDC - point depot, the one they recorded for the live album, around 1990 gotta be number 1 of all times gigs. 

then probably
Megadeth - Olympic ballroom (87-88?)
Metallica - Top Hat 87-88 as well AFAIR, what a venue that was!!!


----------



## Betsy Og (18 Dec 2007)

Have ye booked yere tickets for Iron Maiden in Twickenham next July??

Its perfect for the golden oldie fans, a revisit of the years to 1988 - easily their golden period. www.ironmaiden.com

Keep an eye out for the DVD of Live After Death due out in February,


Scrrrrrrreeeam for me Askaboutmoney !!!! (Long Beach)


----------



## efm (18 Dec 2007)

Ahhhhh Live after Death - one of the best live albums ever recorded FACT!  

The intro with Churchill's "Fight them on the beachs" speech is spine tingling even to this day.....and the guitar playing is unbelievable!


----------



## Cahir (18 Dec 2007)

I reckon they'll add some European festival dates to the tour so I'll get to see them yet again!


----------



## Caveat (18 Dec 2007)

I'd consider them again if it was 'oldies'  -saw them in The Point this time last year & was a bit disappointed with them only playing the new album. Even the encores were unusual.  Good though the latest album is, their older stuff is still way better I think.


----------



## Betsy Og (18 Dec 2007)

Caveat said:


> I'd consider them again if it was 'oldies'


 

Sure its 100% definitely oldies - they even called the tour Somewhere Back In Time and the art work is a re-work of the Powerslave cover so its not in doubt.


----------



## Caveat (18 Dec 2007)

Betsy Og said:


> Sure its 100% definitely oldies - they even called the tour Somewhere Back In Time and the art work is a re-work of the Powerslave cover so its not in doubt.


 
(adopt Homer voice) *Woo Hoo!! *


----------



## elefantfresh (19 Dec 2007)

I loved Somewhere in time - even though loads of fans hated it - different sound but some class tunes. The long distance runner - love it!


----------



## Cahir (19 Dec 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> I loved Somewhere in time - even though loads of fans hated it - different sound but some class tunes. The long distance runner - love it!



It's possibly my favourite Maiden album.  I was only listening to it this morning on my iPod.


----------



## Caveat (19 Dec 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> I loved Somewhere in time - even though loads of fans hated it - different sound but some class tunes. The long distance runner - love it!


 
Almost forgot about that one "Time is always on my siiii-iiiide!"

Although I like the Bruce albums, really, my favourite is _Killers_. But it doesn't sound the same with Bruce singing them.


----------



## elefantfresh (19 Dec 2007)

I never like D'anio or whatever his name was - i thought Bruce was miles ahead - almost like an opera singer! A phantom perhaps!


----------



## Caveat (4 Jan 2008)

Was wondering can anyone recommend a good Dublin pub with a rock/metal flavour?  

Something fairly respectable if possible, not crazy, preferably open during the day too, and preferably populated with "ordinary" people as well as metallers/bikers?

Cheers!


----------



## elefantfresh (4 Jan 2008)

Bruxelles off Grafton St - always something going on there. Generally more "mature" clientelle with very few "kids".
God, i'm getting old.
Got the Slash autobiography for xmas - wonderful read if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## Cahir (4 Jan 2008)

Bruxelles isn't too bad during the day but over the last few years there's more and more kids there and now I'm too old to have my ears ringing for days afterwards!

The Foggy Dew always has a decent crowd.


----------



## Caveat (4 Jan 2008)

Thanks Guys - will maybe take a look at those then.


----------



## Betsy Og (8 Feb 2008)

*Live After Death DVD released last Monday*

This includes the full concert from Long Beach Arena, Southern California  - as in "Scream for me Long Beach"

plus the 2nd part of the history of Iron Maiden. Theres 5 hours in total. I havent received my copy let as I'm trying the CD wow route Stg£12 Vs €27 in HMV - so probably worth the weeks wait to avoid paying 1.5 times the price.

for an unbiased assessment of the product  theres a promo clip on www.ironmaiden.com and a few reviews are pasted up there from Kerrang and other genuinely objective music mags.


----------

